

One Up: Building Machine Learning Pipelines with Mario - sebastian-rojas
http://intentmedia.com/one-up-building-machine-learning-pipelines-with-mario/

======
robmarano
Very promising! Thanks to Mike Roberts & the Intent Media Engineering Team.
Looking into this now, since we're adding Spark support.

~~~
jeffreysmith
Glad you like it. Always feel free to reach out, if you have questions or
suggestions on the library. We're certainly open to PRs on the repo:
[https://github.com/intentmedia/mario](https://github.com/intentmedia/mario)

